# Anybody want a free pup?



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

A friend of mine asked me to post some pictures of this German Shorthair pup. He was born in August. They got him 3 months ago and just can't give him the attention and care that he needs. He is mostly house broken, has alot of energy and loves to be loved. He is FREE to any one that wants him. He shows alot of drive and is fearless. Comes with a few toys, collar, leash and a dog bed. Still has dew claws and needs one more set of shots. Please call or email. my cell 801-866-9093 ask for Lance


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

hey everyone..thanks for looking...I had someone come pick up the pup the other day so he is no longer available!


----------

